# why Intuitives often being outcast: the world/society don't always need DEEP things!



## niki (Dec 2, 2008)

It suddenly just dawned upon me of one possibility of why us the 'Intuitives' often feel like being 'outcasted' (and btw, this doesn't apply only to the 'Intuitives' , it can also apply perhaps to the 'gifted', 'talented', and/or 'genius' groups/type of people, etc..) :

This might actually seems pretty obvious, but it's good for me to perhaps re-state it again:
it's simply because our world/most people in this world, and the society doesn't always need DEEP things, and thus, DEEP people/individuals, or analysis, etc etc!

I think this is what have happened with almost ALL great Thinkers, Philosophers, futurists, etc thorough human's history, if you really read, research, and pay attention to it.

The world/society has always, almost always at first _*rejected *_their ideas, 'deep' or 'breakthrough' thinking, etc.

Since we've learned about MBTI, it is the fact that we live in a world/society full of "*SJ*" type (and it's actually with quite good reasons too..).

But, I think what we really have to remember often, and perhaps act as an Inspiration for us the 'deep outcast', 
is that, as Steve Jobs himself said: that often in fact makes us a *PIONEER *, even a 'future-starter' , for this world, and among this majority 'conventional' society & people all around us daily!

It's just that all we need to have (and do) is be brave, have a little more courage, 
and know our place, 
that we're not alone, 
and that we're actually NEEDED, 
maybe not in this generation, but perhaps we can set a good and better things for the NEXT generations after us!

'Deep' people often think more in _*futuristic *_terms, anyway.
So don't get easily discouraged by your present conditions.
Keep moving forward anyway, with all your brilliant (and 'deep') ideas, inspirations, etc, 
contribute to society & this world, for the better *FUTURE *!


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

But... even SJs need to dig deep inside themselves to solve personal problems, talk to a psychiatrist/shrink/counsellor/psychologist/therapist etc.

Trust me, even in a practical sense, people need to ''think deep sometimes'', practice the intuitive stuff etc.

Creating art is good for your hand/eye coordination and other body skills. Learning how to play an instrument can help you with maths. Learning about others feelings (in a deep way) can help you understand their needs and come up with logic in an arguement against them etc. It can also help with town planning etc.

N and S go hand in hand.


----------



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

The SJ's need us and we need them. We can learn so much from each other (NT's and SP's included, of course). I think it can be hard to remember sometimes, especially within a culture that is so individualistic, that we are all in this together. No one should be put on a pedestal, and no one should be outcasts. In the grand scheme of things, we are all really not that different from each other, and the minute differences we do have should be embraced for what they truly are, gifts.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

niki said:


> It suddenly just dawned upon me of one possibility of why us the 'Intuitives' often feel like being 'outcasted' (and btw, this doesn't apply only to the 'Intuitives' , it can also apply perhaps to the 'gifted', 'talented', and/or 'genius' groups/type of people, etc..) :
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

We're outcasts in school, but as far as who runs the world? We have the most power. I don't think that's necessarily a good thing, though. There's a balance in society that we're not reaching and in the end it hurts everyone and promotes the us vs. them mentality that's prominent right now. I'm not saying it will ever go away completely, it won't, but things are getting a little to 'me' focused for my liking.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

niki said:


> It suddenly just dawned upon me of one possibility of why us the 'Intuitives' often feel like being 'outcasted'


More correct would be people feel like outcasts, or are outcasts, or feel like they're being cast out.



niki said:


> it's simply because our world/most people in this world, and the society doesn't always need DEEP things, and thus, DEEP people/individuals, or analysis, etc etc!


I don't know about the way you figure 'intuition' and 'deep' are synonymous. To me, intuition can be defined as an instinctive knowledge or belief, whereas deep can be defined as wise, very learned or intellectual.

Also, you're playing the victim role a little bit too much for my taste.


----------



## niki (Dec 2, 2008)

Bear987 said:


> More correct would be people feel like outcasts, or are outcasts, or feel like they're being cast out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Bear987 : so, what do you mean? you don't feel like an 'outcast' for being an Intuitive yourself?

and also, what do you propose as the 'Solution' , for this matter/dilemma ? 
interested to hear, thanks~


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

In maturity, I've learned a lot and how to see the world in a different way.

I've felt like I was an outcast for a very long time, because people have tried to change me and my way of thinking. The reject my behaviors and want me to behave like them... I've always felt too different to be able to mix in with them. But if you look at this the other way around, they're trying to cast me in rather than out. In many ways society tries to make us "in-casts" rather than outcasts. It's like we're a puzzle piece that doesn't fit but we're being forced to fit into the puzzle.

I've learned that I'm different, and that being an outcasts is largely my own doing. I'm sure there will always be those people who wouldn't want to get along with you or wouldn't want you to be part of their circle. Still, the whole world doesn't shun our own ideas. 

It's the fact that like minded individuals would rather hide in the dark than talk in support of other's ideas and individuality boldly in public for the fear of rejection isn't it? Many have gotten used to the shelter that anonymity and secrecy gives.

I don't think you're an outcast @niki



> and also, what do you propose as the 'Solution' , for this matter/dilemma ?


I think you need confidence and to get rid of the fear of rejection. Though many people may reject your ideas or beliefs, I doubt that would affect they way you are valued as a person. If you feel you are being valued less as a person by another person, maybe it's that the person in question just doesn't recognize the inherent value in other people and their depth.

-Just a string of thoughts and opinions-


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

niki said:


> @_Bear987_ : so, what do you mean? you don't feel like an 'outcast' for being an Intuitive yourself?
> 
> and also, what do you propose as the 'Solution' , for this matter/dilemma ?
> interested to hear, thanks~


Thanks for asking. You know, I have always, always, found that trusting and depending on my intuition was a huge advantage I have over other people. Many a times something went a certain way that surprised people, but not me; I sort of saw it coming. When I was younger, my peers did exclude me from parties and get togethers, since I seldom agreed with their way of going about things.

You can safely say that I have been cast out - by my peers, that is. People who are either older or younger than me, like me just fine though. Together they form a much bigger group of people than the few (my peers) who can't stand me.

Consequently, the dilemma or the problem is not as big as you make it out to be. Just because my peers and I didn't always get along, doesn't mean that _I_ felt bad or felt cast out. I just wondered about my general purpose in life, now that I couldn't really find my way down 'main street'. If anything, rejection has made me feel a bit special. Just a little bit though.

I don't know. You know, if you really feel like an outcast, then the problem apparently does exist in the way you've described it. I am just a little allergic to assuming the role of the victim too eagerly. It makes one seem weak and I sometimes wonder whether that is called for, or even useful in any way.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I blogged your post. I like every wording.

And I especially liked this one:

_It's just that all we need to have (and do) is be brave, have a little more courage, 
and know our place, 
that we're not alone, 
and that we're actually NEEDED, 
maybe not in this generation, but perhaps we can set a good and better things for the NEXT generations after us!_

Maybe we're not needed in this society and most of the time we are ignored, but if we train ourselves to embrace our gifts and to practice nurturing it, then who knows? One day our names will be immortalized in history or some area of knowledge or expertise or art that the future generations would appreciate.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

The US has 300 million people. The world's population is of 4 billions if not more. Majority of people cannot speak English. They do not understand MBTI. This is an American concept by an American psychologist. I just hope that when individuals quote the statistics, that they refer to absolute solid facts, and not to use a small subset of data and apply it to the world, because the world are not necessarily full of SJs or whatever thoughts that individuals are thinking of. Doing so makes you come across as crying wolf. Cos we know that the premise of your argument and ideas are not based on solid facts or information. In which case, it makes it an "idea" or just "an opinion".


----------

